# please help me find this song



## panzer890 (May 12, 2007)

i dont know much about classical but i have noticed that i have a new found taste in it 
so what is this song






the first song with the violins


----------



## Kurkikohtaus (Oct 22, 2006)

I don't know the piece, but it is very generic-sounding music from the baroque era, I would place it between 1685 and 1750. It is too simple to be Bach, to light to be Handel... but could be by anyone from Vivaldi through Corelli and Torelli to Telemann or countless other Baroque composers who wrote this kind of simple and functional music.

If you're looking for more stuff like this, buy a "Best of Baroque" CD.

For something a little more involved but still related to this style, try Handel's Concerti Grossi Op. 6.


----------

